# Ruido en radio de carro



## electronico10 (Ago 7, 2007)

A ver si mepueden ayudar. Tengo un carro  o auto  un poco antiguo(datsun 1980) y hace dos años se le a empezado a escuchar el ruido de la aceleracion del motor en las bocinas del radio. Imagino que el carro debe traer una proteccion (capacitor) para esto. No se si el  mecanico se la quito o que debo hace .    Gr acias


----------



## JV (Ago 7, 2007)

Puede que te falte el capacitor en la bobina o pueden ser los cables de las bujias que estan metiendo ruido. Si puedes cambia los cables y cuando los compres pide que sean antiparasitarios (asi se llaman por aca). Respecto al capacitor mira si esta, es un cilindro metalico plateado con un solo cable junto a la bobina.

Saludos..


----------



## electronico10 (Ago 10, 2007)

Gracias,intentare con los cables


----------



## guillermach (Sep 12, 2009)

hola es muy simple , pone en el positivo del alternador un condensador de platinos y este amuralo a maza , y a su vez comprate un filtro de radio en cualquier autoradio y se conecta en la antena , ya los estereos modernos los traen y si sigue compra unos cables de bujias antiparasitarios, las corrientes parasitas las comprobaras con el auto en marcha en la oscuridad y veras un lindo espectaculo electrico de fugas , sino comproba que las conexiones a bujias no esten sulfatadas para eso saca cable por cable y rocia con wd 40 que te da un alivio electrico y te saca el sulfato , espero que te valga la ayuda , saludos


----------

